# Reference Material



## jpursley (Jun 8, 2015)

I will be taking the PE exam next spring sometime. I'm sure this has been asked quite a bit, but what are some good suggestions for review material? I read that a lot of people like to take Dr. Tom's online class but I would also like some other books and review tests to study on my own. Are the PPI packages worth it? I will be taking the Mechanical Systems and Materials depth exam. Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## jpursley (Jun 15, 2015)

Is Dr. Tom's 20 week program or School of PE on demand a better online review course?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)

Here are some of the 'standard' test prep references:

1. Lindeburg's MERM

2. Practice Problems for the Mechanical PE exam, also by Lindeburg

3. NCEES practice exam. The 2011 version is the same as the 2008. There is a 2001 version out there but it's difficult to get a hold of.

4. Six Minute Solutions

5. Lindeburg's Unit Conversion book


----------



## kjdgus (Jun 16, 2015)

I took Dr Tom's course. I thought it was very effective and I highly recommend it. His methodology for taking the exam and preparing your resources is really invaluable.

Best of luck!


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 17, 2015)

I only needed the MERM and the accompanying practice problems on the exam. I also had with me the Machinist's Handbook, Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design, Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain, and Blodgett's Design of Welded Structures but i didn't need them. The MERM really is a fantastic reference. I keep it on my desk at work.

edit: i should note that i would still bring all the references you think could help. better to be over-prepared than up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 17, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> I only needed the MERM and the accompanying practice problems on the exam. I also had with me the Machinist's Handbook, Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design, Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain, and Blodgett's Design of Welded Structures but i didn't need them. The MERM really is a fantastic reference. I keep it on my desk at work.
> 
> edit: *i should note that i would still bring all the references you think could help. better to be over-prepared than up a creek without a paddle. *




I don't quite agree with this. I would restate it to say bring references you think could help *that you are familiar with*. If you haven't used a reference extensively and bring it because someone on here says to you'll simply waste time looking for the right answer/method in the unknown reference. As Porter said though, the MERM is the primary reference and covers the vast majority of material.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 17, 2015)

figured that went without saying


----------



## jpursley (Jun 19, 2015)

I really appreciate the advice. I ordered the MERM and just got it in, so I'm going to start studying that. I have 3 1/2 years experience of the 4 that I need. I'm just trying to get a good start on the studying so I don't have to cram as much. I know I'll end up cramming but just hoping to reduce it some. Should I take Dr. Tom's course closer to the exam or take it early since he goes over some studying habits?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jun 19, 2015)

I'd wait to take a review course until about six months before the exam...unless you know that you can't devote at least 12 -15 hours per week then you may want to think about taking an extended course.

Be careful though it is easy to get burned out so you need to strike the right balance of time to study before the exam, and amount you are studying each day...I think the rule of thumb is about 300 hours of studying.


----------

